
Ask HN: How to monetize small web apps - duiker101
I recently made a web app that is gaining quite some traction in it&#x27;s community. Imagine it as a single-page web-game. It&#x27;s currently sitting at 1k unique daily users and I would like to try and monetize somehow.<p>I would add some small un-intrusive ad(even tho i&#x27;d prefer another solution) but it&#x27;s not a content website and both media.net and adsense said it&#x27;s no go.<p>There is also not much to convert it into a SaaS. It&#x27;s whole appeal is that it&#x27;s something easy.<p>I have also other similar apps of varying degrees of success and I could possibly apply the same.<p>Any other ideas of what I could try that is not exploitative of the users?
======
sharemywin
can you create another level or something to sell?

~~~
duiker101
It's not really a game, it was mostly an example of something that doesn't
really have a content.

